# Tomato juice in Soap



## mare61 (Feb 19, 2008)

Faithy, I like the idea about using tomato juice instead of water in your lye solution. Do you use canned tomato juice or the almost clear juice you get from cut up raw tomatoes. Canned juice would have lots of sodium which can't be good for your skin. Please elaborate, thanks! 

I checked out your website, awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I use the canned tomato juice.  Others that I know also use the canned and I can't say I know anyone who cuts up the tomatoes just to get the juice to soap with.


Thanks, freewebs is a cheap place to get a web site (they have free accounts and paid ones) and I have a paid one but it still costs me under $5 a month but I like my own HTML better for my templates instead of the templates they have.   But it's also an easy e-commerece as well which is what i've been working hard to finish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Tomato and buttermilk makes a good soap as does carrots and buttermilk. I love those soaps!


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 19, 2008)

do you use 100% tomato juice?  or 50% water and 50% Tomato Juice (add at trace)?

I have been thinking about using tomato juice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I use 100% tomato juice mixed with my lye and no other liquids.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 19, 2008)

do you freeze the tomato juice?

thx


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Nope, 

just like the song "pop a top"

open the can and weigh it and mix in my lye, and proceed as usual


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 19, 2008)

cool

I can't wait to get some tomato juice tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

there is a good reason why burts bees has a tomato juice soap for the face, 

but I leave mine completely unscented and even add a bit of honey at trace.  And it smells wonderful.  (least I think so)


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 20, 2008)

does it smell like tomato?  (if no honey added)

I am thinking to add some EO or FO, still not sure what to use.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

The tomato scent does NOT come through in the soap when it's done.

When I add the honey it has a honey scent naturally to it.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 20, 2008)

oic

thx


----------



## reallyrita (Feb 21, 2008)

Faithy, do you gell your tomato soap?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep I do, 

I even bought more tomato juice at the store last night to make up a batch this weekend !!!!


----------



## Neil (Feb 21, 2008)

Faithy, Have you any Pix of Tomato juice soap? I'd love to see some.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Neil said:
			
		

> Faithy, Have you any Pix of Tomato juice soap? I'd love to see some.




I didn't have any on file so I took new ones.   WOW these are OLD because I was used aloe vera gel in in them  :shock:  

I used shortening,  canola oil, tomato juice, coconut oil, lye, water, mango butter, honey, aloe vera gel, stearic acid (about 1 tbs ppo)

Did i mention i made it a long time ago, i think that's why i still have it.  LOL i used my newer batches first


----------



## Neil (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Faithy, Thats a great color. I like the ingredients as well


----------



## seaysoap (Feb 22, 2008)

for that matter, how about juices? Cranberry I have used, but the skies the limit. any thoughts


----------



## alliani (Mar 24, 2008)

*Newbie questions*



			
				seaysoap said:
			
		

> for that matter, how about juices? Cranberry I have used, but the skies the limit. any thoughts



Ha!  I found this thread looking for info on using cranberry juice.  I had read in another thread on the forum (one that was getting a mite warm, btw) that cranberry and tomato are naturally acidic and may mess up the lye / saponification... I gather from this thread this is either not a problem or it's easily compensated (and if so, how is it compensated?).

Is cranberry "juice" from the grocery store acceptable, since it's not really juice it's juice *cocktail*?  And is it used to replace 100% of the water?  Does it contribute a scent or would you suggest adding a cranberry FO as well?  And just for curiosity's sake, what about cranberry sauce?  Whirl it in with the liquid (water or cran juice) There's a lot of sugar in that, what are the chances of it turning funky colors?

TIA!! 

~Lori


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2008)

this is really interesting as i own a juicer and have been wondering the same as you about whether they could be added and what results they would produce. The only one of your questions id be able to reliable answer would be the one about if the scent carries through, I d like to say no...I think the lye sap process probably breaks down the flavanoids (what help contribute to the scent)...I wonder what the difference would be for adding cranberry sauce though....as for the sugar content, I know that some add sugar to their batch to help it lather, and if you get chunky sauce it would be cool to have little berries in the bar (IMO...i dont mind berries falling out of my bar from time to time, so long as i know the ingredients are natural)


----------



## alliani (Mar 24, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> this is really interesting as i own a juicer and have been wondering the same as you about whether they could be added and what results they would produce. The only one of your questions id be able to reliable answer would be the one about if the scent carries through, I d like to say no...I think the lye sap process probably breaks down the flavanoids (what help contribute to the scent)...I wonder what the difference would be for adding cranberry sauce though....as for the sugar content, I know that some add sugar to their batch to help it lather, and if you get chunky sauce it would be cool to have little berries in the bar (IMO...i dont mind berries falling out of my bar from time to time, so long as i know the ingredients are natural)



I've lost my juicer!!!      It'll turn up eventually but it'd really have been helpful for today's carrot juice soap.

I was thinking no berries and adding red or purple (do they make a wine color??) jojoba beads.  Ditto with pomegranate juice.

What about bananas?      I have no idea what they'd contribute to the soap but that smell permeates *everything*!


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2008)

not sure on those questions! Im going to do some research though and get back to ya unless someone chimes in beforehand!

Ian


----------



## Laurie (Mar 25, 2008)

I have used organic, concentrated blackcurrant juice.  

It turned brown with the saponification process.  At first

I didn't like it, but now I think it looks kind of earthy.

I swirled in in.  There are pictures somewhere on this forum, 

but I don't know where.

Laurie


----------



## brian0523 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think I'm going to try this tonight!!!!


----------



## seaysoap (Mar 25, 2008)

how about beet juice? I am not a beet eater but they are supposed to be great for the body with all the antioxidants.


----------



## lsg (Mar 25, 2008)

I have used mango nectar and the soaps were a beautiful gold, but faded as time went on. :cry:


----------



## IanT (Mar 25, 2008)

ive heard that beet tops produce a sort of greenish brown, the beet juice from research ive done ive heard has a tendency to turn slightly brownish gray...


----------



## chlobue (Mar 25, 2008)

*tomato juice in cp*

Faithy,
Newbie here!!! How much honey ppo do you add to the soap? I'm kind of scared to use honey but I received some organic tupelo honey and want to try it.
Thanks in advance. :wink:  :wink:  :wink:


----------



## alliani (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: tomato juice in cp*



			
				chlobue said:
			
		

> Faithy,
> Newbie here!!! How much honey ppo do you add to the soap? I'm kind of scared to use honey but I received some organic tupelo honey and want to try it.
> Thanks in advance. :wink:  :wink:  :wink:



I used 1 tablespoon per pound of oils in the last batch I made.  

~Lori


----------



## chlobue (Mar 25, 2008)

*tomato juice in cp*

I really, really appreciate the advice. Some day I hope to be as god at soapmaking as you guys!!!


----------



## chlobue (Mar 25, 2008)

*tomato juice in cp*

    I meant to say as good as all of you. 
Sorry!!!


----------

